

Your code of conduct is not enough if your guests are illegal - ryanstenhouse
http://blog.ryanstenhouse.jp/your-code-of-conduct-is-not-enough-if-your-guests-are-illegal/

======
ddoscampaign
This is important because "silence gives consent" to hate and violence
directed at unprotected minorities. Revoking business dealings is one of the
main levers to encourage countries/groups/companies to play nice. Tyranny of
the majority (or to a lesser-degree, minority beyond a sensible point) are
incompatible with civility.

